# How many songs can you learn in one day?



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

Just a little hypothetical situation. As the title says, and you've got a gig the next night. Let's say Poison, AC/DC level of difficulty, and you're learning them from scratch for this scenario. But only one day.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Atleast 10, probably more. Those are insanely basic lol.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

ha i could most likely learn every nirvana song in a day love buzz being the hardest..... but only like one or two bls or metallica songs depending on how hard they are


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

I cant learn any songs at all anymore now that I have a memory like a sive so I gotta say a big fat zero. 
I admire those who can however. Thirty years ago Id say 4 if working steady but that wouldnt be very tight with the band.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

If it's an early Beatles/ Rolling Stones caliber of song, maybe 10 in a day. A Poison/ACDC type of song, perhaps 4. And a Rush/Pink Floyd song, one. King Crimson/Hendrix, a couple of days just to learn parts of them.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I learned 40 songs in a day for a country gig. I guess I can honestly say I didn't quite learn all of them 100%. My mind was exhausted! I did remember them well enough to not be kicked of the stage though. 

It was a lot of work. Making notes is a must when you have to go through something like that. Tiring thing to do though...:zzz::zzz:


----------

